

Hold Everything: We May Get Another YHOO Bidder - jmorin007
http://www.alleyinsider.com/2008/02/hold-everything-we-may-get-another-yhoo-bidder.html

======
olefoo
I so want this to be the case because I can't see MSFT doing anything but
wrecking all the parts of Yahoo worth keeping.

------
alaskamiller
this is a Yahoo plant. They're going to use this to renegotiate the sales
price. Can I haz $50 per share?

